# jeep wrangler jl build



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

well it finally arrived. another slow build... will be looking for some input along the way, so please give as much input as you can... my deaden-er is in so will be picking that up tomorrow.. i will post a few pics as things are now stock and looking for input tomorrow.... for now this is the only pick i have...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

looking for some input please... first pic is what i'm dealing with second pic is what i'm thinking of..or should i just mount the mid-range in factory dash spot then mount the tweet in the same spot of second pic.... i want to fab my doors for the gb60's in the door, but as you can see there is no factory speakers there..so that will be fun. i was thinking of shipping my door panels with the gb60's to mobile solutions in Calgary to see what they can do.. as for the amps i was hoping to fit them in the cubbie on the floor but 2 inches to short. i was going to angle stack them and the helix in the smaller spot... so i just might cut that bigger and fiberglass then linex it sealed. not sure any opinion? 
sorry for the sideways pics i should of made them smaller..


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> looking for some input please... first pic is what i'm dealing with second pic is what i'm thinking of..or should i just mount the mid-range in factory dash spot then mount the tweet in the same spot of second pic.... i want to fab my doors for the gb60's in the door, but as you can see there is no factory speakers there..so that will be fun. i was thinking of shipping my door panels with the gb60's to mobile solutions in Calgary to see what they can do.. as for the amps i was hoping to fit them in the cubbie on the floor but 2 inches to short. i was going to angle stack them and the helix in the smaller spot... so i just might cut that bigger and fiberglass then linex it sealed. not sure any opinion?
> sorry for the sideways pics i should of made them smaller..


Take a couple days and DRIVE to Calgary, it's a beautiful drive, mostly the BC part, but even Alberta has it's own type of beauty. I've driven that drive 3 or 4 times round trip, Vancouver-Calgary. 

Anyways, back to the Jeep... I think your are smart to not settle for midbass in those tiny pods and something totally custom on the doors would be awesome. 

Congrats, that looks like the Granite Crystal Metallic right? Beautiful JL!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

thanks David, it is the Granite Crystal Metallic.... didn't want to deal with the up keep on the black again.... you could always come for a visit to the okanogan and help me out with your fab skills.....work you all day, go boating in the evening.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Very tempting! Lol


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there a grab handle on the drivers side ? ( i need to get over and see that Jeep ! ). 
Looks like the perfect encosure is availlable, if there is a pair. 

And yes, the B.C. Okanagan is beautiful ( and dry ) , I love it here !


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

All of BC is beautiful. I enjoy the rain, too.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

yup lurch grab handle on both sides.
David i have 5 rooms you could choose from... 3 squares a day,, lets not make this another track-hawk decision lol..... i will catch up with u lurch...


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what you do on this build. Also, great choice in color! My JLU that is on order is also Granite Crystal.

Cheers,
-Andrew


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

little progress; working 12's just doesn't leave much time for play...started laying the deaden-er down two layers so far, front to back on the passenger side as you can see there was nothing for factory deaden-er in this 2019.. my 2017 at least came with a carpet liner..































just the front driver side left.. layed some focal bam on the door panels.







tonight i pulled the dash apart to get read to install the pac-pro and this nice optic cable i picked up..













hope to have the dash put back together tomorrow, then start running the wires, then the dash pods will be next.


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Excited to see what all you do with the JL!

I am leaning towards going more simple for my setup. Active 2 way setup in front, coax in the sound bar and a single 10"

Cheers,
-A


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

onlyontwo said:


> Excited to see what all you do with the JL!
> 
> I am leaning towards going more simple for my setup. Active 2 way setup in front, coax in the sound bar and a single 10"
> 
> ...


when do you take ownership of your's? 
what audio gear will you be running?


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

toneloc2 said:


> when do you take ownership of your's?
> what gear will you be running?


I should receive it the first part of November. I wanted a manual transmission so they had to build it.

As far as stereo equipment - I don't know. I think I am going to do all new gear other than my Sundown SD3 sub. So if you have recommendations for somewhat cost effective gear, I'm all ears!

Cheers,
-A


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

toneloc2 said:


> when do you take ownership of your's?
> what gear will you be running?


When I first read this, I was expecting a reply stating 3.45, 3.73, or 4.10s... 

Looking good so far! How are you liking the JL over the JK?


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

ajt976 said:


> When I first read this, I was expecting a reply stating 3.45, 3.73, or 4.10s...
> 
> Looking good so far! How are you liking the JL over the JK?


Haha. I thought the same thing first as well. 4.10 on the axle gearing.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

how would you mount these flat or taper the side amps? thought i would link the z-3kd together and run the factory 12 inch sub lol just kidding.


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

I like them flat. You could do a false floor and potentially hide them under a mat in a pinch.

Also, I am sure the factory sub could take it. Haha.


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, this is a long shot... I am curious if the dash speaker pod in the JL is the same mounting points and size as the one in the JK. I just spoke to a shop in IL that said they did a JL that was the "first on the lot" in their area and it had 6.5" speakers as part of the Alpine system. 

There is no way it can be that easy - but man would I be pumped to be able to drop my current pods in the new JL...

Anyone have both they could compare?

Cheers,
-A


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

onlyontwo said:


> Okay, this is a long shot... I am curious if the dash speaker pod in the JL is the same mounting points and size as the one in the JK. I just spoke to a shop in IL that said they did a JL that was the "first on the lot" in their area and it had 6.5" speakers as part of the Alpine system.
> 
> There is no way it can be that easy - but man would I be pumped to be able to drop my current pods in the new JL...
> 
> ...


i would ask for proof... its a pita to remove the new pods, i do have the top of the line factory premium system and mine are the 4 inch.. which is why i'm going to do a mod to retain my frog gb60...


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Toneloc, any updates on your build? Really excited to see what you end up with.

-A


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

not much,,, dam work... 
had this thing for just a month still only have 600 km on it.... all my wire is run carpet and seats back in.. ran my power wire front to back and mounted the director and bass knob at the bottom of the dash. going to do some template today for amp rack...


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally took delivery of my 2020!

So, in starting to dig into it, I discovered the drivers down low have very small openings to allow the sound through. Meaning that changing to a larger driver in the dash may not yield much more output without figuring out how to enlarge the openings. 

Toneloc, had you seen that? I know you were talking about putting your drivers in the doors, but I would still like to be able to remove mine from time to time.

Cheers,
-A


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

onlyontwo said:


> Finally took delivery of my 2020!
> 
> So, in starting to dig into it, I discovered the drivers down low have very small openings to allow the sound through. Meaning that changing to a larger driver in the dash may not yield much more output without figuring out how to enlarge the openings.
> 
> ...


well congrats man on the 2020.. any pics of your new baby?
her is a pic were i'm at on my doors don't really want to post more till i get closer.. don't think your going to have much luck on those dash pods. at least 6.5 wise.... you could do doors.. you can simply run speaker wires to the dash pods when you run without your doors. the factory plug is very accessible.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok front doors done... just a little wiring left on the amp rack and feed some wire threw the door loom and i can hang the door cards back on,,, waiting for my tweeter pods to come in then i can start planing what to do with the upper dash..


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> ok front doors done... just a little wiring left on the amp rack and feed some wire threw the door loom and i can hang the door cards back on,,, waiting for my tweeter pods to come in then i can start planing what to do with the upper dash..


Holy **** balls, man!! You have absolutely killed it!

Those look amazing and there really couldn't be a better solution to getting mid bass in a Wrangler, then what you've done there!!


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

DavidRam said:


> Holy **** balls, man!! You have absolutely killed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Those look amazing and there really couldn't be a better solution to getting mid bass in a Wrangler, then what you've done there!!


Agreed, those bad boys are wicked! Will done sir!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

thanks guys.. only thing i would of done different is the grill type, but it is what it is... at least there is more air volume then there was in the jk, so mid-bass response should be a bit better.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> thanks guys.. only thing i would of done different is the grill type, but it is what it is... at least there is more air volume then there was in the jk, so mid-bass response should be a bit better.


Definitely. Slap those panels on the doors and let's see how they look!


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Those are amazing! Your work is killer! 

The issue with you doing a build like this is that it makes me want to go bonkers on mine, which I really shouldn't do. At least that is what I keep telling myself...

Cheers,
-A


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok doors are hung... this was the posses.. only had one issue,, i failed to leave enough room for the lumbar knob, but that's an easy fix...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

my German tweet pods came in so they are now in place and angled... just the mid-range left to go then hope to bump some sound next week... not sure if i should keep posting here or move to the other forum...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> my German tweet pods came in so they are now in place and angled... just the mid-range left to go then hope to bump some sound next week... not sure if i should keep posting here or move to the other forum...


Looks great man! Post here and there, it's really taking off at CAJ and the vibe is great. I'll be posting less and less here, and more over there.


I still can't get over the door panels... You should make a thread about them alone.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

DavidRam said:


> I still can't get over the door panels... You should make a thread about them alone.


Agreed, those panels are killer! I bet they sound amazing too. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Dude! I don't even own a Jeep and want some of those door pods, outstanding work!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok finally have everything in and hooked up minus the subs.. took a quick measurement to see were my baseline is at.. does't look to bad... now to test for unwanted sound, then tune tune tune...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

got a little left side tuning in today,,, hope to start the right side later tonight.. still a bit to go on left..


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice work man. Pods turned out very well. Get my Jeep back next week after 33 month engine swap so finally I can focus on important stuff like midbass placement. Tuning my bimmer now. Neighbors probably like, ‘what is that weirdo doing in backseat of car for hours on end’. lol.


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice! Starting to order equipment for my build today. Hoping to start glassing my sub box this weekend. 

Cheers


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

onlyontwo said:


> Nice! Starting to order equipment for my build today. Hoping to start glassing my sub box this weekend.
> 
> Cheers


hey bud what equipment were you looking at again? plus head unit? might have some important info for you..


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Toneloc,

I went with the Hybrid Audio L3SE for the dash, Unity 2 ohm 6.5's for knee area and the Zapco ADSP-Z8 IV-8 amp/dsp and a pac pro to integrate to factory headunit. I will use my Sundown SD3 sub in a sealed box in the back cubby area. The idea is a simple/stealth install that sounds great. 

Cheers,
-A


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Madd skillz on the door panels!


----------



## jeeplaw (Oct 12, 2015)

I gotta ask, how have the L3SE's been in the jeep? I had a pair in my CTS-V and they were fantastic. Have my '19 JLUR now and am contemplating going one of two ways - go cheap with a kicker 3.5" upgrade from the Dart that everyone seems to love to do, or go with the HAT widebanders and throw some power to them. Were they a drop in install? Did you have to fab anything to get them in?


onlyontwo said:


> Hey Toneloc,
> 
> I went with the Hybrid Audio L3SE for the dash, Unity 2 ohm 6.5's for knee area and the Zapco ADSP-Z8 IV-8 amp/dsp and a pac pro to integrate to factory headunit. I will use my Sundown SD3 sub in a sealed box in the back cubby area. The idea is a simple/stealth install that sounds great.
> 
> ...


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

jeeplaw said:


> I gotta ask, how have the L3SE's been in the jeep? I had a pair in my CTS-V and they were fantastic. Have my '19 JLUR now and am contemplating going one of two ways - go cheap with a kicker 3.5" upgrade from the Dart that everyone seems to love to do, or go with the HAT widebanders and throw some power to them. Were they a drop in install? Did you have to fab anything to get them in?


Hey Jeeplaw,

They fit in the stock location without much issue. I actually have a build log on here that shows them. I just picked up a new sub and after I get done with our master bedroom remodel I am going to start fabricating a box in the rear storage cubby. After I get that done and some more sound deadening I am going to get it professionally tuned.

Cheers,
-A


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

let the fun begin... starting my dash pods today... the wife's out of the house for 5 hours so won't be bugged about the smell....


----------



## Alex92 (Mar 27, 2015)

toneloc2 said:


> let the fun begin... starting my dash pods today... the wife's out of the house for 5 hours so won't be bugged about the smell....
> View attachment 260770
> View attachment 260771


Interested in finding out if there’s any resin bleed through the tape. Did similar and despite testing a sample beforehand I decided to still throw foil down to serve as a mould release


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

no bleed threw.. 4 layers of tape in cross pattern... back to work tonight so wont be any updates on these for a bit..


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok little more update.. ended up using the factory grills to build off of.. and was thinking of mounting the tweets on the a pillars maybe a little higher. if they sound good there i will fiberglass in place... just waiting for the helix .3 to show up and vinyl. then i can wrap the dash pods.. then do some testing..


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good, man!!!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Get ready to hear detail that’ll make you wonder if it’s the same files you’ve always been playing all along


----------



## Arledge77 (Mar 15, 2017)

toneloc2 said:


> ok front doors done... just a little wiring left on the amp rack and feed some wire threw the door loom and i can hang the door cards back on,,, waiting for my tweeter pods to come in then i can start planing what to do with the upper dash..



Did you build these? If so awesome job as it looks like the doors came factory like that. I have s granite crystal jeep also its a 2016 though. Ive been thinking of doing the doors to hold 2 6.5” mids and 2 super tweeters.

I didnt read whole thread yet but wanted to ask what you did to the Jeep as far as electrical?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

version 2 of my doors plus some dash pods


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

thank you sir. hope to mount everything Sunday


----------



## Arledge77 (Mar 15, 2017)

Awesome work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> thank you sir. hope to mount everything Sunday



It's Sunday, where are the pics?! Lol. Btw, I got a new number, I'll text it to you later...


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

dgage said:


> Gorgeous!


Yeah they are!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

DavidRam said:


> It's Sunday, where are the pics?! Lol. Btw, I got a new number, I'll text it to you later...


Sounds good


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> It's Sunday, where are the pics?! Lol. Btw, I got a new number, I'll text it to you later...


So I’ve got to go buy a Jeep to get your number. Geez. Talk about high maintenance. Lol!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

That’s going to be so nice. Your venting the pod into subdash I presume through the tweeter hole , That should work excellent


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

dgage said:


> So I’ve got to go buy a Jeep to get your number. Geez. Talk about high maintenance. Lol!


Yep, it's a special club... with a password... and a secret handshake. Lol


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> That’s going to be so nice. Your venting the pod into subdash I presume through the tweeter hole , That should work excellent


if your asking me? no they are sealed...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok I've got the drivers door done and mounted... pics with chrome rings and without...padded the panel some...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

As always, your work looks awesome!


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Looks awesome. How’s it sound?


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy crap those look fantastic! Have you fired it up yet?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

everything is up and running... and also picked up my fiio mount and its in the perfect spot....the tune is getting close.. i'm very happy so far...


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks great. The midbass pod looks sealed, about how much airspace do you think you have? And how is the midbass? I have the Focal TBM and 3.5WM but am waiting on some reviews of the 8WM (upcoming Skizer builds) before deciding on a midbass.


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

AWESOME!


In a Wrangler. I also want to know about the mid bass....


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

toneloc2 said:


> everything is up and running... and also picked up my fiio mount and its in the perfect spot....the tune is getting close.. i'm very happy so far...
> View attachment 264361
> View attachment 264362
> View attachment 264363


Love Tony Shaloub in the background.😁
Great work! Looks really nice. 👍


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

Much as I despise Focal I have a console that 8" could fit and the extra out the window dough... well if it fits.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

The midbass sounds great the pods are at least 5 times bigger then the stock ones. Never felt sound impact in my seat before till now. And yes sealed. There is so much more bass impact now.


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

deleted a ramble.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes confusing


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

toneloc2 said:


> Yes confusing


My apologies. I don't drink and I had some tequila last night at home. Very embarrassing.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

bbusch said:


> My apologies. I don't drink and I had some tequila last night at home. Very embarrassing.


Sad thing is I understood what you were saying, which scared me a little.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice pods!


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

dgage said:


> Sad thing is I understood what you were saying, which scared me a little.



Too funny. 

The rest of that bottle is going with my wife to the in laws.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

lol are you sure you want your in-laws rambling on like that....to funny


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

lol. 60% of that bottle was missing and given I don't drink at all I'm impressed the hangover wasn't worse than it was. I rarely go over there so they can ramble on. lmao. My thinking... what's the harm I'm not leaving the house or be seen in public. Nope got hold of the keyboard. face palm 

In my drunken state I thought you also had the 8WM going in somewhere but doesn't appear to be the case. I took a look at the technical specs and that little sub needs 1.05 cu ft which is a bit much for my application. I had looked previously and knew that already, double face palm. Been hearing good things about the new Utopia series.


----------



## JNasty (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm so tuned in for this build, incredible work with the doors.. I'm especially interested how you're gonna build that amp rack. I'm picking up a JL too & have 5 amps of a similar size. Really wish there was a false floor or tire carrier under there where the amps can be installed underneath. I'm concerned with it looking too boxy when the gate is opened up


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

speaking of false floor...... i pulled my back seats out because i never used them.. made a little amp rack in its place. its not finished completely yet. but did finish the lid for it so i can hide everything while working on it. but today i was thrown a bone for another zapco ap 6ch amp.. now i have to reconfigure the one side..... also my new focal kit7 utopias might be coming out for a set of the focal m series.... and that little box in the middle is the new ultra


----------



## JNasty (Jan 21, 2016)

Holy baby Jesus, that's dedication.. the old lady would NEVER let me do that


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

not much of an update yet but did mount and wire another zapco 150.6 ap amp,,, running each bridged 3ch one per side.. just waiting for my custom y 3 feet rcas to arrive,, then i can finally power up that new ultra that's been just sitting here.. and pulled my focal kit 7 out and getting the 3-way focal m's so maybe next year might have some sound..


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

500 watts per channel... plus 3000 watts for the sub. Ought to be enough.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

yes Jim high wattage but this was my best option to get more power for the mid-bass.... thanks for the amp brother...


----------



## JNasty (Jan 21, 2016)

Can't go wrong with more headroom


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

toneloc2 said:


> not much of an update yet but did mount and wire another zapco 150.6 ap amp,,, running each bridged 3ch one per side.. just waiting for my custom y 3 feet rcas to arrive,, then i can finally power up that new ultra that's been just sitting here.. and pulled my focal kit 7 out and getting the 3-way focal m's so maybe next year might have some sound..
> View attachment 269448
> View attachment 269449


Loving your build. Very well thought out and utilization of space.
Can I ask what RCA’s those are? I need some nice 1 to 2(males) myself. 
cheers


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

These were custom made by one of our local group member. She is very good at these. Wires and ends bought tree MSC.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

toneloc2 said:


> These were custom made by one of our local group member. She is very good at these. Wires and ends bought tree MSC.


Are they RSD? Just asking because I’ve contacted them for this same thing. Do you mind putting me in touch with this person as well? Many thanks


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Working on mine right now as well. I alleviated my third row seats...can’t do the second row. Amp rack and sub enclosure.









Toyota Land Cruiser Prado 120 SQ Build


Then I stared at it for awhile thinking about the layout and this is what I came up with...for now. The good thing is that it’s essentially modular. The amp rack can be mounted in front of the enclosure or behind it. I’ve got a huge 10m roll of aftermarket carpet that I cut to shape using the...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

toneloc2 said:


> These were custom made by one of our local group member. She is very good at these. Wires and ends bought tree MSC.





toneloc2 said:


> These were custom made by one of our local group member. She is very good at these. Wires and ends bought tree MSC.


when I say local I mean where I live


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

nirschl said:


> Are they RSD? Just asking because I’ve contacted them for this same thing. Do you mind putting me in touch with this person as well? Many thanks


Nice work brother


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

couple more updated pics started my pillar pods.. starting with the mids then will sink the tweets in just above.. no more grab handles.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

just a small update thought i would show were the tweets will go they will float just above the mid-range







.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Just waiting for factory paint colour match to show up then ready to play. I hope


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

The can of SEM Texture paint should arrive at your place tomorrow, so you can finish the other pillar.

Gotta hand it to you... you've got way more patience than me!
This is going to be incredible, when it's done... (if it ever gets done)


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

well they are finally in hope to have them wired up and test bump tomorrow....


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks amazing!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Very well done. 
Looking forward to hearing them in August!


----------



## Arledge77 (Mar 15, 2017)

Truly amazing work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

thank you sir... did a test bump tonight for the first time just the tweets and mid-range with just x-overs set and i was pretty amazed of the sound.. don't think i can upload the test vid on here but very happy


----------



## phocas (Jul 29, 2019)

Outstanding is a word that suits this build....


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

just thought i would share my pillars that i just refinished. wanted to put them more on plain with the doors.. also in the prosses of re doing my amp rack want to show the amps off a little more... i also did a set of pillars for a friend of mine for a set of gb25 for his jk. he ordered the pillars in my town at a dealer and shipped his gb25 midranges to me to fab up for him..





























then the ones for the jk..


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

They look awesome. More important is how do they sound? Did it take a while to determine the location?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

I won’t no that for a couple days. But the alignment is way better this way


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Madd skillz!


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Well that is rad!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

been awhile since I've given any update.. mostly been tuning my front stage. it truly sounds incredible. also been playing with sub combination and location were the low end blends prefect with the front. decided on two of the frog gb12's sealed.. box itself is finished and just starting on the beauty panels. i utilized the back cubby for some volume.. the subs have a displacement of 8 lt. the cubby with the wood laid in took 11 lt.. so this will save on box Hight. don't like a box that you can see from back window.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice enclosure!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Well box is done just need to make a logo for front panel.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

not for my jeep but did use my jeep to build a fellow jeepers pillar pods. Stevens tweets and gb25.. they turned out pretty good and played well together... he should receive them in a few days..


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Those pods came out nice as h3ll!

Are those ports at the top?


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Yea seriously...Class A work.

Those holes are where the pillars mount into the car...via a hex bolt


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you. My goal is to get everyone that has a Jeep sound as good as it can


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Well bit the bullet and upgraded to the hieght10. Head unit. It will mostly be used for watching blu ray movies on my break at work. Lov it.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> Well bit the bullet and upgraded to the hieght10. Head unit.


That thing is wicked!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

wow been a year since I've added some updates.. lots has changed. pulled everything out and replacing most of everything. new install of equipment and rebuild coming soon. 
height 10 HU is out and replaced with linkswell T head unit. new amps showed up 3 audison th amps.. all audison th speakers. replacing the helix ultra with the virtuoso dsp. gb12 subs out replacing with the illusion c12xl subs. keeping the zen mini music server. will post updates once build starts.


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Looking very nice! I’m definitely looking forward to your opinion on the T radio after using it for a while. Does it have optical out?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lov this thing. Yes optical out hdmi out. Wifi android based so all apps usable


----------



## audionow (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice build


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

toneloc2 said:


> Lov this thing. Yes optical out hdmi out. Wifi android based so all apps usable


optiacl speed? And volume embedded?


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

oabeieo said:


> optiacl speed? And volume embedded?


It does have variable toslink (volume); not sure what the optical speed is. Here's the product page: TS-JPJL12-1RR-5B 2018-UP Jeep Wrangler JL / Gladiator JT Generation 5 T-Style Radio - LinksWell Inc


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Just the th-uno amp left. Arriving Wednesday.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Aaa the last of my gear showed up today.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

The virtuoso!!!!!

use the fir !!! It should be stellar


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

updates coming soon. sorry just so much going on with work and helping some others out with there stuff.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

toneloc2 said:


> updates coming soon. sorry just so much going on with work and helping some others out with there stuff.


Been two months, any updates?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Been two months, any updates?


don't remine me. i was hoping to have all my trim panels done then update, but still have not. so i will update what i have so far later.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Always a pleasure watching his work


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

MCLSOUND said:


> Always a pleasure watching his work


_ As long as you are not in a hurry...lol_

Hey tone, did you find those replacement grills?


----------

